# Ipilot or auto pilot



## a.c shiner (Mar 11, 2012)

Can someone tell me the difference in this and I mainly catfish out of a pontoon, do I need ipilot or will the sonar thing that hooks up to the fish finder from the trolling motor be enough for CATFISHING from a pontoon. I was looking at getting a helix si 7 but I don't think it has ipilot and since I don't know the exact difference between it and auto pilot I don't know if I should spend the extra money to get a si finder with ipilot


----------



## rnvinc (Jan 14, 2015)

Co-pilot - Allows wireless capability to control your motor anywhere from the boat.

Auto pilot - Point the trolling motor in a direction with autopilot turned on and the motor will stay in that direction or any direction you turn the motor to. If the boat turns - the motor will adjust to the direction you pointed the motor to. 

iPilot - replaces the co-pilot and advances the auto pilot - you get wireless remote control of your boat same as the co pilot, but the advances of the auto pilot, spot lock, and track recording.

iPilot Link allows Ethernet capable HB units to "talk" to Minn Kota Electric motors to utilize the "Follow the Contour" feature of LakeMaster iPilot Link capable mapping cards ... 

The current Helix 5 and Helix 7 models cannot use iPilot Link because they do not have Ethernet networking capability ... 

Rickie


----------



## a.c shiner (Mar 11, 2012)

Awsome thank you so much I'm kinda new to all this technology but I think I got it


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Ipilot is the greatest invention since chocolate chip cookies. It's a little more expensive, but well worth the money. Use spot-lock to stay in place instead of an anchor. I haven't put an anchor in the water in 3 or 4 years.


----------



## a.c shiner (Mar 11, 2012)

I ended up with 899 si unit can't wait to get it out on the water


----------



## Boxingref_rick (Feb 8, 2005)

Hi for all of you thinking of auto pilot
- you will find yourself sometimes spinning in circles while de-hooking fish etc due to the wave action ... with the I-pilot you can keep going in a direction of your choice. or "spot lock on a location" It saves a lot of energy. I long line and troll while sitting in the back of the boat knowing
I am going in the direction I want to go.
Be safe all.


----------

